# New Bridge part of a major expansion



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I have decided to add a outer loop to my RR. The first part of this project requires the construction of a new 2 track bridge.
Here is my current layout:

















the top level will be part ot the outer loop









this is the start of the framing for the new bridge:









It is a very simplfied version of the hells gate bridge



























the material is PVC trim from Home Depot held together with 
pvc glue and finishing nails.









ready for paint









the work crew finishing up:



























first train across!


















more to follow as this project unfolds


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

What size are the PVC trim boards you get from Home Depot? Do you cut them to size on a table saw with a special blade? I need to make three double track lift bridges for my elevated layout. Your bridge style is just like one that I was planning to make. The other two will be a Howe Truss and a girder bridge. I also plan to make a single track covered bridge. My layout uses the Richard Smith system of 2x4 frames set on 4x4 legs. I need to move between the three platforms and that is why I need the lift bridges. I like the idea of using PVC instead of wood for the construction. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thats looks really nice and simple too! thanks


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

It's 5/8" x 5/8" molding with 3 groves down one side. It comes in 8' lengths and is usually found with assorted pvc exterior trim pieces in lumber or the molding section. they cost about $5 each. This stuff is easy to cut a good pair of pruning shears with compound action will chop right through them. I used a band saw on this bridge because I wanted a very straight edge. the stuff is strong but very flexible. a Howe truss would be very ridged. The truss bridges in the first 2 pictures are made of the same material and have been outside for 2 years without any damage.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking bridges. Looks like they should last out doors. Did you use a uv type paint on them? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Bill. I can see where that would be an easy way to construct bridges, ladder roadbed, etc. Looks great.


----------

